# Place of service 49



## SMILE50 (Apr 23, 2009)

I need assistance billing for a new pain management physician who has a surgical suite in his office.  Previous billing service was using 49 for Place of Service.  Has any one ever billed for "Independent Clinc" using a UB form and CPT codes?  I also was wondering about line item or if charges are built into procedure?  Any assistance would truly help


----------

